
California Bar reports lowest passing percentage since 1980s - bifrost
http://calbarjournal.com/December2015/TopHeadlines/TH1.aspx
======
jseliger
This should not be too surprising: law school now adversely selects for
intelligence, for reasons discussed in Paul Campos's _Don 't Go to Law School
(Unless)_ ([http://jakeseliger.com/2012/11/11/dont-go-to-law-school-
unle...](http://jakeseliger.com/2012/11/11/dont-go-to-law-school-unless-paul-
campos/)) and elsewhere. Jobs that require law degrees are scarce outside of
the top 30 or so schools. Even those who get legal jobs often then must
contend with having to be actual lawyers.

I went to law school for a year, for the usual bad reasons. Quitting is among
the smarter things I've done.

